# ,  !

## AnD

,    ,       .     ..        ,        .       .   ,  ,      -  .      ,   .   ,    !     ,       ! -,  ,          !  -       ,     !! 
 Enkei R15 4/100  michelin R15/50/195! 
tel 0667575362 
ps:

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*AnD*, ...    ?

----------


## Enter

-   ?!

----------


## AnD

, "      ..."      http://nayarmarku.pl.ua/index.php?to...;boardseen#new 
ps:    ,

----------

